# suche anspruchsvolles rezept zum Hechtgrillen



## kamin (22. Juni 2007)

will ihn aber im ganzen zubereiten


----------



## DerFischfänger (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: suche anspruchsvolles rezept zum Hechtgrillen*

MoinMoin #h
Ich hätte ein Rezept für Dich, aber dafür brauchst du auch en vernüftigen Grill-sprich mit Deckel.

*Hecht unter Salzkruste* :
Für die Kruste brauchst du
je nach Fischgröße 1-4 kg grobes Salz und ca.5-6 Eier /kg
Du nimmst einen sauberen Eimer und rühst einen schönen festen Teig.
Der Hecht sollte min. 1 cm mit dem Teig bedeckt sein.Du kannst den Fisch dann mit allem Möglichen füllen. zb. mit Senf von innen bestreichen und ein paar Kartoffeln hinzufügen oder Kräuter oder Knoblauch oder oder oder.
Die Garzeit hängt natürlich wieder von der Größe des Fisches und des Grills ab. Ich habe letztens eine Lachsforelle von 4kg so zubereitet, sie hat 1h gebraucht.
Du solltest die Kruste nicht einschlagen, sondern von einer Seite her hochheben, sonst ist der Fisch versalzen.... :m
Die abgelöste Kruste, gleichzeitig ein schöner Abdruck des Fisches, kann man dann schön als "Grätenteller" verwenden.
Als Belohung für die Mühe, wirst du dann sehr zarten Hecht genießen können. Du brauchst den Fisch auch nicht zu entschuppen, da sich die Haut mit den Schuppen nachher wesentlich  besser  abziehen lässt.
Falls Dich ein Wolkenbruch überraschen sollte, kannst du den Fisch im Backofen weiter garen lassen. 

Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich Dir guten Appetit bei dem Hecht und gutes Wetter


----------



## kamin (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: suche anspruchsvolles rezept zum Hechtgrillen*

erst mal danke
aber wier grillen beim kumpel und der hat keinen grill zum verschließen#d


----------



## DerFischfänger (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: suche anspruchsvolles rezept zum Hechtgrillen*

Hi,
Dann müsstest du ihn in Aluffolie einpacken und nach einer 1/4 Stunde drehen! Dann ist die Kruste belastungsfähig.
Oder du übertreibst ein wenig und  baust ein 2.tes Kohlerost ein :m
Mfg


----------



## antonio (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: suche anspruchsvolles rezept zum Hechtgrillen*

"Du brauchst den Fisch auch nicht zu entschuppen"

nen hecht vorher nicht entschuppen und entschleimen??????????
deswegen hört man auch immer wieder das gerücht von vielen hecht stinkt beim braten grillen usw.
bei mir  wir jeder hecht vor der zubereitung(egal welche) gründlichst entschuppt und vor allem entschleimt.

gruß antonio


----------



## DerFischfänger (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: suche anspruchsvolles rezept zum Hechtgrillen*



antonio schrieb:


> "Du brauchst den Fisch auch nicht zu entschuppen"
> 
> nen hecht vorher nicht entschuppen und entschleimen??????????
> deswegen hört man auch immer wieder das gerücht von vielen hecht stinkt beim braten grillen usw.
> ...


 Hi
Ich denke, du entschleimst den Fisch in einer Salzlacke, oder??
Die Salzkruste hat die gleiche Funktion.
Schau mal unter webkoch.de oder so... dort steht das Rezept sehr ausführlich. 
Mfg


----------



## antonio (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: suche anspruchsvolles rezept zum Hechtgrillen*



DerFischfänger schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich denke, du entschleimst den Fisch in einer Salzlacke, oder??
> Die Salzkruste hat die gleiche Funktion.
> Schau mal unter webkoch.de oder so... dort steht das Rezept sehr ausführlich.
> Mfg



nimm mal nen hecht und kratz den schleim gründlich runter,danach leg ihm für ca 10 min. ins wasser.
anschließend ist er wieder so schleimig wie vorher.
wenn du das ganze ca 5 mal wiederholt hast dannn ist der schleim weg.da hast du mit salzlake keine chance.

gruß antonio


----------



## kamin (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: suche anspruchsvolles rezept zum Hechtgrillen*

der hecht ist auf dem lachbett in den ofen gekommen
habe noch ein paar barsche dazwischen geschoben 
haben natürlich besser geschmeckt wie der hecht
trotzdem danke für die antworten#h#h#h#h


----------

